# Αρχαία λιμάνια



## pidyo (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.ancientportsantiques.com/
Όλα όσα θέλατε πάντα να μάθετε για τα αρχαία λιμάνια και δεν τολμούσατε να ρωτήσετε. Pdf, χάρτες σε google earth, παραπομπές σε αρχαία κείμενα online, ευρετήρια, στοιχεία για τα πλοία και τη ναυσιπλοΐα, τα πάντα όλα.


----------

